# Potenciómetros de 4 pines



## silvia espinel (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola, estoy por clonar una planta Marshall, quisiera saber si es posible reemplazar los potenciómetros de cuatro patas por los de 3 patas normales o si alguien me regara el diagrama interno de los potenciómetros de cuatro pines se los agradezco, y si saben como adaptarlo regálenme la explicación con un dibujo , ésta es la foto de uno de 4 patas pero es que aquí en Colombia Bucaramanga no los encuentro.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 24, 2010)

es posible que sea un potenciometro doble para audio o logaritmico...
te adjunto un pdf que tal vez te sirva 

Ver el archivo adjunto Rotativos Carbon.pdf

los que saben dicen que esa pata extra es para el loudnes: reforzador de bajos con poco volumen, se puede suprimir pero hay que ver la config de los pines


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2010)

Normalmente los potenciómetros de 4 patas eran un potenciómetro común (Logarítmico) con una salida a un 20% para el circuito de *Loudness* .
Lo puedes reemplazar y si te hace falta agregar el circuito de Loudness lo pones en forma externa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Normalmente los potenciómetros de 4 patas eran un potenciómetro común (Logarítmico) con una salida a un 20% para el circuito de *Loudness* .
> Lo puedes reemplazar y si te hace falta agregar el circuito de Loudness lo pones en forma externa.


 

Claro como te dice Fogonazo le hacés un divisor resistivo exterior . . . peeeeeeeeeeeero tenés que aumentar el valor del pote para que con ese paralelo te siga manteniendo el valor 

Saludos !


----------



## silvia espinel (Ago 24, 2010)

gracias a todos por las respuestas pero  en el circuito no  siempre usa la cuarata pata es decir que en el cicuito aparecen aveces solo usando las tres primeras eso quiere decir que para estos casos puedo uzar uno normal?


----------



## fanguita (Sep 30, 2010)

alguien puede porner el diagrama del potenciometro de 4 pines? Tengo uno averiado y no puedo tomar medidas para saber su funcionamiento.
Gracias


----------

